# New Rifle



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Reading all about what has been said on the reloading board about the 6.5 Creedmoor got me wanting one. I was planning on a Ruger Precision but then I shot a friend's Savage and liked it.

So I did a little looking and bought a new Savage 10/110 Predator Hunter Max1 with the AccuTrigger and AccuStock and 24" heavy fluted barrel.

I bought a couple of boxes of Hornady 129 grain SST's, mounted a Leupold 4.5 x 12 AO on it and took it to the range.

I like this rifle and it likes the 129 grain SST's.

Now I need to find a few hogs and kill something with it.

TH


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats pretty a pretty accurate rifle!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

3, 4, 5 and 6 look really good. I have a Savage 116 in 6.5-284 with a 24" fluted bbl and it loves 129 Hornadys. I am having a custom 260 built, not really sure why though.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks guys. Wonder how it will shoot when it's broken in lol.

TH


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice, I've been looking at 6.5 CMs myself and am looking hard at this rifle.

1st & 2nd shots were likely just fouling the barrel/seating the action. I'd snug everything up and expect some really nice groups next time out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

1 was first shot after bore sighting. Second was me dialing up too far up and not enough over.

It's a nice rifle and if you get one I think you'll really like it.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If it starts shooting any better they'll all be in the same hole.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice looking rifle and I bet you will love the round. Mine is only limited by my eyesight!!! :brew2:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats and hope ya'll have many wonderful years together.She's a beauty.I've always been a big fan of the 6.5 Swede,so the Creedmoor is really appealing.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That's the one I have and love it. I had to cut a few springs out of the trigger to get it where I like it. I have 80 rounds thru it now and still in load development. Getting closer but not where I want to be. I'll pass the data along when I settle on something. Good luck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks guys!

Jay I appreciate it. I shot almost two boxes this weekend just playing around. 

After I sighted it in we played with it, shooting a five gallon bucket at 300 and 400 yards.

Like you I really like the rifle but I will adjust the trigger it's a tad bit tight for me.

Charles yea that would be a goal for me wouldn't it? 

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Try the Nosler Trophy Grade ammo. I really like the accubond bullets. It shoots really well and the brass is top shelf quality. So you get a quality ammo and building a stock of brass for reloading or resale. Kind of expensive, but brass is almost $1 each so loaded ammo at $3 isn't so bad.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*WOW !*

Martin,

I just got the same gun. I'm having it threaded for a Liberty Hill Phantom suppressor and putting a Vortex 6x24 Viper on it. And having it painted.

Can't wait to get it back.

It has the adjustable trigger ? Right ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Troy, yes it has the adjustable AccuTrigger on it.

I was talking to Jay at Full Auto Firearms about a suppressor the day I bought it. I plan on getting one too lol.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice rifle!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice Martin. I have got to ask why a suppessor on such a flat shooting good round ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Charlie because all the cool people are getting them and I don't want to feel left out ;p

Seriously though my hearing from years of shooting handguns and shotguns before we knew about ear plugs is suffering badly and I can get the suppressor cheaper than hearing aids. 

I plan on shooting this rifle a lot and don't want to have to worry about ear plugs when I do.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I understand but you have to cut waaay back on velocity to really get much supression dont you. Keep the bullet subsonic. 

Back in the old days I used 45 ball ammo in the ears before I got some muffs LOL Believe it or not I can still hear pretty good. Rest of me wore out tho LOL


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome rifle, congrats.
The suppresser can also allow you to shoot multiple targets without spooking them all. Thermal scope with a suppressed rifle at night is tooo mooch fun.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

R R

Dont you have to make the bullet sub sonic ??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> R R
> 
> Dont you have to make the bullet sub sonic ??


Short answer is yes, sub sonic provides the most sound reduction.

But a suppressed bolt action rifle shooting a super sonic bullet is still considerably more quiet than not, due to reduction in the muzzle blast. The sonic "crack" (very difficult to for people to hear this crack due to the muzzle blast) from the super sonic bullet is still very loud when considering follow up shots on animals. But, IME, even subsonic ammo through a suppressed bolt action rifle is still not quiet enough to not scare wild animals for the follow up shot. For me, suppressing a semi-auto AR style rifle is pretty much a waste of time/money as far as hunting is concerned. Just the action of the bolt is very loud for wild animals.

But suppressing does make a considerable difference at the range, as it provides enough reduction to allow for shooting without hearing protection.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the exact same rifle and it's a tack driver out of box (<0.5")! The extra weight with the heavier barrel really makes the recoil very light. Gun shy guest and kids will enjoy shooting it!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd say she's dialed in ... !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You're right B&C, the recoil isn't even noticeable. A bit more than a .22-250 a lot less than my .270 Weatherby mag lol.

Thanks everyone. Spec, yea she's ready for prime time 

TH


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

the 6.5 cm is a pleasure to shoot, i have a ruger mk2 with 24" barrel and it does not wear you out shooting it. went from a 7mag to the 6.5 . ican put 3 shots under a dime shooting a 1 1/2" high at 100yds and dead on at 200.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool gun TH!! Is shelf ammo readily available on that caliber? Been reading a lot about it on the reloading forum as well and have looked @ ballistics on it; purdy dam good all around caliber....


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 6.5 Creedmoor is a tack driver as well. Great round and as has been mentioned many times it a pleasure to shoot!!! I'm shooting the Hornady 143 grain ELD-X @ 2780fps. You made a great choice! 
I couldn't help but add a little Texas to mine for my "buddies" at the range here in SE Louisiana. :rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I don't know that much about it Charlie except to tell you I did load it with regular Hornady ammo. My buddy has 2 AR's set up the same and I just basically ride in the high rack and shoot. They are both .223


CHARLIE said:


> R R
> 
> Dont you have to make the bullet sub sonic ??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I couldn't help but add a little Texas to mine for my "buddies" at the range here in SE Louisiana.


Pretty rifle but the boys in LA pulled a fast one on you. They moved the bolt to the wrong side of the rifle 

Dan you need to get you one of these, you'd love it, seriously.

TH


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!

I too went down to a 7mm-08, shooting the Hornady SST "light" at 129 grains. VERY little recoil! Loving it!!! Have one deer under my belt with it, albeit from 55 yards LOL.

T-BONE (tpool).


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

house wolf said:


> Nice, I've been looking at 6.5 CMs myself and am looking hard at this rifle.
> 
> 1st & 2nd shots were likely just fouling the barrel/seating the action. I'd snug everything up and expect some really nice groups next time out.


Well, I quit looking yesterday. I picked up a Savage 10T in 6.5 CM for less than $500 yesterday. They are advertised for $529 (down form $599) but it rang up $503 then minus $20 for opening an account.

It'll probably be a year before I have a chance to shoot it though, too many irons in the fire. Figured I'd get while the gettings good.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

what does the Creed do better than a .260rem, except being newer and more fashionable?
and the old 6.5x55 that's 120 yrs old (yeah, I know, just a bit too long for a short-action...)


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

kweber said:


> *what does the Creed do better than a .260rem, except being newer and more fashionable?*
> and the old 6.5x55 that's 120 yrs old (yeah, I know, just a bit too long for a short-action...)


I'm (reasonably) sure you didn't ask that question because _you_ wanted an answer, on the outside chance you did... nothing.

In my case; there isn't another rifle available at this price point in another caliber that shoots as well as this one is proclaimed to. The Rem SPS in .260 offers a SS barrel for $100 more, that's about as close as I've found. If I had a SS barrel/action, I'd be compelled to pay the up charge for silver finished optics. Some say it may shoot as well, I haven't heard anyone say it shoots better than the Savage.

_My_ goal here is to have a finished target/varmint rifle with optics for under $1K.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i didn't think it done anything better than the 260, but trying to find a decent 260 is harder than getting the 6.5, i looked all over for a ruger mk2 in the 260 because i could get a shorter barrel, but there was none to be found. i found a ruger in the 6.5 and got it and could not be happier


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

kweber said:


> what does the Creed do better than a .260rem, except being newer and more fashionable?
> and the old 6.5x55 that's 120 yrs old (yeah, I know, just a bit too long for a short-action...)


 Here you go if your a .260 fan..... I'm not. I've owned one it wasn't much of a shooter. Here's your chance to own another
http://texashuntingforum.com/forum/...t/Number/6264397/gonew/1/Tikka_CTR_260#UNREAD


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> what does the Creed do better than a .260rem


It doesn't burn out a barrel as fast.

TH


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on a nice rifle Baker. Glad to see you got some good glass on top of it


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> It doesn't burn out a barrel as fast.
> 
> TH


As above.


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Try the Hornady 120gr. GMX. Flattened an axis with it 2 months back.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

house wolf said:


> Well, I quit looking yesterday. I picked up a Savage 10T in 6.5 CM for less than $500 yesterday. They are advertised for $529 (down form $599) but it rang up $503 then minus $20 for opening an account.
> 
> It'll probably be a year before I have a chance to shoot it though, too many irons in the fire. Figured I'd get while the gettings good.


Got mine today. Went to the gun show at GRB looking, but no luck. Headed over to Cabelas and the 10T (Cabelas Exclusive) was on sale for $530. I traded in a NIB Savage Axis XP in .223 and drove out for just under $250. Green coming to you, House Wolf, for steering me to 10T and Cabelas.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> It doesn't burn out a barrel as fast.
> 
> TH


 OK 'splain that...
a 243 is a 6mm and a 7-08 is a 7mm
all perfectly accepted...
same 51mm case as the much lauded 308
I don't own a 6.5 of any kind, so why the bias?


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

kweber said:


> OK 'splain that...
> a 243 is a 6mm and a 7-08 is a 7mm
> all perfectly accepted...
> same 51mm case as the much lauded 308
> I don't own a 6.5 of any kind, so why the bias?


 Ok - I'm not an expert, but I think what was meant is that the 6.5 x .284 is notorious for short barrel life because of the large case capacity and sudden transition to a smaller diameter barrel. The 6.5 Creedmoor doesn't have the large case capacity, so the barrel should last longer. I may be wrong, but that's my take on it.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Bull Red Daddy said:


> Got mine today. Went to the gun show at GRB looking, but no luck. Headed over to Cabelas and the 10T (Cabelas Exclusive) was on sale for $530. I traded in a NIB Savage Axis XP in .223 and drove out for just under $250. Green coming to you, House Wolf, for steering me to 10T and Cabelas.


Good for you! Let me know how it shoots. I have ammo, but haven't gotten around to ordering optics yet. I'm pretty sure I'll have something on the way in the next couple of weeks.

Congrats!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

so 25-06 burns 'em up, too?

everything has already been done...
every case has been wildcatted down and up...
anything new is just a take-off of something thats been done before


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Whatever you do..Do not join the 6.5 cm forum and look at the AR variants.


----------

